# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Castillo no da ninguna solución a los problemas de inundaciones ocasionados por la Balsa del Sapo, dice el PP

## Embalses

Espinosa ha preguntado a la Consejera por las medidas que tiene previsto adoptar para evitar las inundaciones · El PP va a presentar una Proposición No de Ley en el Parlamento para instar a la Junta a que construya una desalobradora para solucionar el problema 
Rosalía Espinosa


ALMERÍA.- La parlamentaria andaluza del Partido Popular de Almería, Rosalía Espinosa, ha preguntado esta mañana en el Parlamento Andaluz a la Consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo, sobre las actuaciones que su Consejería tiene previsto llevar a cabo para evitar las inundaciones que desde hace tiempo se vienen produciendo en las fincas y casas que se encuentran situadas cerca de la Balsa del Sapo, ya que los bombeos de agua por las cuatro bombas actualmente instaladas sólo son un remedio temporal y poco eficiente, porque su gasto en electricidad es muy elevado, superando los 12.000 euros al mes.

Espinosa quería conocer concretamente si en 2009 se iniciarán estas actuaciones o si la Consejería ha estudiado la posibilidad de poner en marcha una desalobradora para acabar con el problema, porque tras las lluvias de diciembre hay una gran cantidad de sótanos anegados y por lo menos 10 hectáreas de invernaderos inundadas, sin embargo, Castillo en lugar de cumplir con su obligación y acometer sus responsabilidades se ha limitado a "rumiar" de los ocho años de Gobierno de José María Aznar y no ha dado ninguna solución a este problema.

"Lamentamos que lo único que ha anunciado Cinta Castillo haya sido 2,5 millones de euros que van a dedicar simplemente a estudios, ya que lo que han firmado ha sido un acuerdo de intenciones para abordar la solución desde una perspectiva integral, con lo cual, los ejidenses van a tener que seguir sufriendo los problemas de inundaciones por la incompetencia de una consejera que sigue haciendo la vista gorda al problema y no se molesta en buscar una solución inmediata que es lo que necesitan los vecinos", manifiesta.

Desalobradora

Seg&uacu te;n ha explicado en su intervención la parlamentaria almeriense, "el PP defiende la construcción de una desalobradora como una buena solución, por este motivo la incluyó en las enmiendas a los Presupuestos de la Junta de Andalucía", una actuación que también ha sido apoyada por la Asociación de Afectados de la Cañada de las Norias, que agrupa a más de 130 afectados, y que incluso ha sido apoyada por el Partido Socialista de El Ejido.

Además, Espinosa afirma que desde el Grupo Parlamentario Popular vamos a presentar en el Parlamento una Proposición No de Ley para instar a la Junta de Andalucía a que construya una desalobradora, y así terminar con el problema cuanto antes.

"Los vecinos de Las Norias llevan cuatro años esperando una solución definitiva que ya prometió en su día la entonces consejera de Medio Ambiente, Fuensanta Coves, pero lejos de aportar soluciones, la Junta se ha dedicado a incumplir sistemáticamente sus compromisos, anunciando como algo positivo lo que sólo es una rebaja del compromiso inicial", ha afirmado.

Así, Rosalía Espinosa ha recordado a Castillo como "Coves prometió a los afectados llevar a cabo actuaciones para rebajar la lámina de agua hasta 2,5 metros. Poco tiempo después, pero justo antes de las elecciones, su compromiso fue el de rebajarla entre 1,20 y 1,50 metros de altura, y en el mes de julio, tras las elecciones, el nuevo delegado de Medio Ambiente, Clemente García, se retractó y se comprometió a rebajar la lámina de agua tan sólo 50 o 60 centímetros hasta que se construyera la desalobradora".

"Los ejidenses estamos hartos de la tacañería y del maltrato que el presidente Chaves y su gobierno nos dan. Desgraciadamente les cuesta muy poco comprometerse porque después no lo van a cumplir, y lamentablemente para lo único que ha pensado la Junta de Andalucía en El Ejido ha sido para aprovecharse políticamente de su Ayuntamiento y de la Diputación de Almería, una situación que exigimos que acabe ya", ha afirmado.

Puesta en valor

Por otra parte, Rosalía Espinosa ha destacado las "infinitas posibilidades, oportunidades y riqueza medioambiental" que este humedal, situado a 27 metros por encima del nivel del mar, ofrece a la provincia de Almería, por lo que ha instado a Castillo a llevar a cabo su "puesta en valor" porque se generaría un atractivo único no sólo para Las Norias y para El Ejido, sino también para toda la provincia de Almería.

Además, ha manifestado que son muchas las especies que nidifican en la Balsa del Sapo durante su migración buscando las temperaturas más cálidas de África, sin embargo la pasada primavera ya no lo pudieron hacer y tampoco podrán dentro de unos meses porque las zonas de nidificación están, a día de hoy, sumergidas, por esto, y por las continuas inundaciones en garajes e invernaderos, "es absolutamente necesario que la Junta actúe con rapidez".

http://www.teleprensa.es/almeria-not...ice-el-PP.html

----------

